# What does this dashboard icon mean?



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

I can't find it anywhere in my manual Tiguan 2020 SE. Look at the centre display at the bottom. It looks like it refers to adaptive cruise control (icon is a car with sensor out front) but the 2020 SE does NOT have that feature (the 20201 SE does).

Thanks.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s starting up to be in a ready state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s starting up to be in a ready state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is starting up?

Thanks.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The ACC systems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

But as I said it's a 2020 SE which does NOT have adaptive cruise control.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Any DAP on the SE? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I believe that's referring to the Forward Collision Warning (Front Assist) system and that it's not available immediately after start. It clears after driving around a few 100 meters or so.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

It is mostly the collision alert symbol. I've only ever seen in MUCH larger in the digital dash when the systems think something is about to impact the car. It's not just for front, that warning showed on my dash before I was rear-ended.
a version of that is in the user guide (for my 2018 at least) VW Digital Owners Manual (figure 141)

Did you re-code any modules that may have caused the computer to think there's a feature installed but you don't have the actual hardware? Others have said that the hour glass means it's "warming up" but I've never seen that icon in my dash since new in 2018. Since it involves a safety system I'd either call their support or pop into a dealer service to check for codes.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> It is mostly the collision alert symbol. I've only ever seen in MUCH larger in the digital dash when the systems think something is about to impact the car. It's not just for front, that warning showed on my dash before I was rear-ended.
> a version of that is in the user guide (for my 2018 at least) VW Digital Owners Manual (figure 141)
> 
> Did you re-code any modules that may have caused the computer to think there's a feature installed but you don't have the actual hardware? Others have said that the hour glass means it's "warming up" but I've never seen that icon in my dash since new in 2018. Since it involves a safety system I'd either call their support or pop into a dealer service to check for codes.


This is specific to the 2020 model and it's letting you know the front assist system is waiting to start, once you start driving.


----------

